
Czech charity helps homeless by turning them into WiFi hotspots - Jun8
https://www.rt.com/news/320097-czech-homeless-wifi-charity/
======
Jun8
A similar use in the US sometime ago:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/wi-
fi-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/wi-fi-hotspots-
made-of-homeless-people-not-as-horrible-as-they-seem/254347/)

